# My crew



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Here's a video I put together today. The dogs were really bored since it's been raining all day. I was just messing around, and they are pretty silly. I'm not worried about that today, it was just about amusing them for a few minutes. Sorry the vid is kinda long....so kudos if you get through the whole thing :tongue1:

Three Bored Dogs - YouTube


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice to see you are stimulating their minds when you can not exercise them due to the rain. I need to do more of this myself. 

Thanks for the video!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

You have the most gorgeous dogs ever! And they are so smart, too! :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, thats so cool. It made me laugh because Mol knows most of those tricks too so it just seemed to me like they are all kindred spirits or something! (Although, Mol isn't as attentive as your pups, she looks off into the distance and pretends she doesn't hear me, so she obviously doesn't respect me like your pups do you). 
But, thanks for posting, I really enjoyed seeing them live, so to speak. Kai is just a total sweetheart. I was wondering, how much does she weight? She looks like the perfect size.
Cheers mate!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Kai is my svelt girl at 18 lbs. She was getting a little thin, so I've upped her intake a bit. She was 17 lbs and it's amazing what a difference a lb makes in the small guys.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I love it all, but I especially love "Am I cute?"

PS-Can I come live with you?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Neeko said:


> I love it all, but I especially love "Am I cute?"
> 
> PS-Can I come live with you?


Thanks! I do some free shaping, and capturing behaviors they offer. Laylas is the throwing the head in the air, Ari's is the super complicated lead up to Roll over. Kai offers all sorts of stuff, she's just so quick it's hard to keep her focused on one thing.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Very cute and very smart babies! Adorable!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a great video, all of your pups are so smart and well trained!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Neeko said:


> I love it all, but I especially love "Am I cute?"
> 
> PS-Can I come live with you?


Hey, if she's adopting I've got dibs!! Ahhh, the Bahamas.

Love the dogs - they are soo clever. I'll have to try that spitting food thing. Is that rain I hear in the background on the tape? Were you worried about washing away?


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Ah, Bahamas. I WILL live there one day... That plan is still in the works.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

xellil said:


> Hey, if she's adopting I've got dibs!! Ahhh, the Bahamas.
> 
> Love the dogs - they are soo clever. I'll have to try that spitting food thing. Is that rain I hear in the background on the tape? Were you worried about washing away?


Yeah it was raining all day, but just a spitting fine rain. It was the wind you're hearing more than anything--- 20mph 

Ari loves getting hot dogs spit at him :biggrin: I started that at school when he would get bored.....and it had the added benefit of increasing his interest in giving eye contact 

Might be a good one for Penny to do with Molly...."What! a personal Pez dispenser????" Although I think they have a very special relationship....more like sisters/best friends......


----------

